# UK Spouse Visa - When to Apply?



## daisy674 (Jun 25, 2009)

I am from the US and am planning to marry a UK national this coming August (2009). I am planning to move to the UK after the wedding. He owns his home, has a good job and savings - so I am not concerned so much with "will I get approved" rather am wondering if it is possible for me to submit the online application and schedule the biometric appointment before the wedding, then submit all my supporting documentation after the wedding? Or if I should wait until after the wedding to apply for my visa. 

Another related question has to do with my maiden name vs. married name. Should I go through with changing my name with the SS office, driver's license and get a new passport BEFORE I apply for my visa? Or should I leave everything as my current last name and change it once I am moved. I am trying to do whatever is the quickest option. Any advice is greatly appreciated!


----------



## jlms (May 15, 2008)

Take a feminist stand, don 't change your name


----------



## Minuvweyna (Aug 6, 2008)

I'd really like to know the answer to your name-change question as well. I'll also be changing my name, and don't much like the idea of having to keep bank accounts and book airline tickets in my maiden name for the next few years, nor do I much fancy carrying a copy of my marriage license everywhere. I suppose I could pay to have my visa transferred, but that seems like a waste of money if I can simply wait a few weeks and use a new US passport with my married name for my visa application.

I can't see why doing this would be a problem, though it might slow down the process for you since you are not already in the UK. That would be my concern for your situation...

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## daisy674 (Jun 25, 2009)

Minuvweyna said:


> I'd really like to know the answer to your name-change question as well. I'll also be changing my name, and don't much like the idea of having to keep bank accounts and book airline tickets in my maiden name for the next few years, nor do I much fancy carrying a copy of my marriage license everywhere. I suppose I could pay to have my visa transferred, but that seems like a waste of money if I can simply wait a few weeks and use a new US passport with my married name for my visa application.
> 
> I can't see why doing this would be a problem, though it might slow down the process for you since you are not already in the UK. That would be my concern for your situation...
> 
> ...


Thanks Elizabeth, Here is what I have sortof gathered from my weekend research - although every time I think I have things sorted I find out I haven't! But yes, my reason for wanting to wait to change my name was to speed up the visa process - to be able to book flights and get moved using my current name. I did find advice on visa transfers through the UK Border Agency (I can't yet post the URL cause I am still a newbie, but if you google "UK visa transfer" you'll get it) they do state that you do not have to have a visa transferred to a new passport, you can simply carry both passports. Or you can pay to have the visa transferred to a new passport. So for now I think my best option is to get moved and then go to the American SSA office and change name on my SS card, and get new passport - I will probably just carry both passports since its only a 2 year visa anyways. Good luck with your move!


----------



## Minuvweyna (Aug 6, 2008)

I do think someone had mentioned if you carry your old passport with your maiden name and visa and your new passport with your married name that you might need to also carry a copy of your marriage certificate too. Not sure if anyone can confirm that?

I think I may take the longer, in the end simpler, and cheaper route and just get a new passport first. I already live in the UK so there is less of a rush factor for me, but I'd love to know if they frown on delaying your application for other paperwork like this...

If I was made of money I'd just pay the £165 to transfer my visa, but sadly I am not, so that's right out!


----------



## daisy674 (Jun 25, 2009)

Minuvweyna said:


> I do think someone had mentioned if you carry your old passport with your maiden name and visa and your new passport with your married name that you might need to also carry a copy of your marriage certificate too. Not sure if anyone can confirm that?
> 
> I think I may take the longer, in the end simpler, and cheaper route and just get a new passport first. I already live in the UK so there is less of a rush factor for me, but I'd love to know if they frown on delaying your application for other paperwork like this...
> 
> If I was made of money I'd just pay the £165 to transfer my visa, but sadly I am not, so that's right out!


In the end I may just wait and get the new passport first. Just trying to time everything with the end of my job in the US since my savings here is limited and I was worried about being stuck here longer with no income waiting on passport, then visa. I still have a couple weekd to decide! Thanks for the advice!


----------

